# What Satellite company gives you more for your money?



## Steveox (Apr 21, 2004)

After you vote explain why you made that choice?


----------



## Steveox (Apr 21, 2004)

Dish network gives me more movies for a whole lot less.


----------



## mini1 (Jan 25, 2004)

you should have included Voom, and DirecTV is one word, not two.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

I guess - Voom would go under "Others" then


----------



## bcw (Sep 15, 2003)

http://www.callnps.com but the initial equipment cost is steep


----------



## mini1 (Jan 25, 2004)

that is a site that is trying to sell c-band or in some way make it look better than the "small dish", so those numbers may be a bit more in favor if c-band. but I do agree that C-Band gives you a good deal for your money after you buy everything.


----------



## mini1 (Jan 25, 2004)

Also this should have been in the general satellite fourm. you are going to get more Dish voters in the Dish forum, which makes for a lop sided poll.


----------



## Steveox (Apr 21, 2004)

mini1 said:


> Also this should have been in the general satellite fourm. you are going to get more Dish voters in the Dish forum, which makes for a lop sided poll.


Well i didnt know.The mods here could get upset if i put it in the wrong place.So,I have respect for the mods here.


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

mini1 said:


> you should have included Voom, and DirecTV is one word, not two.


And the "v" in "TV" is capitalized.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

_It belongs in the General Forum since it does cover Voom and DirecTV as well as Dish. So, I'm moving it.-*Holtz*_


----------



## Van (May 4, 2004)

Dish ofcourse, they sign my check and gave me a nice bit of profit sharing and soon to be free service hopfeully.


----------



## Way193 (Sep 14, 2003)

I second the vote for NPS C-band And 4DTV, I get all the ala carte programs I want and 16 HBO's and 12 Cinemax's channels for about $83 for 3 months.


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

I voted E* only because of the Superstations since I live in a market without a full time Upn channel and I like the extra movie channels that you get with AT180. However the choice is very close for me and I could change my mind at any time, I could be very happy with a D*Tivo and feel TC+ would offer me real value too.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Steveox said:


> After you vote explain why you made that choice?


Personal.

Dish Network gives *me* more for my money because I havn't given any money to DirecTV, SkyAngel, or Voom. You get nothing for free. :lol:

But on an macro level I still put Dish first ... they have their problems, but they also have their solutions. Locals in 120 markets, plenty of SD channels, and in a few days ... 61 new channels of digital music - including more than one in my favorite genre! We'll have to wait and see what they do with the 51 Muzak channels, but 61 > 32. It's that kind of scale that makes E* a better deal. So what if a two or three dozen channels could be considered garbage? There are more channels to choose as winners.

JL


----------



## tonyp56 (Apr 26, 2004)

The reason why I voted Dish, well because after spending seven years with DirecTV I started noticing that Dish had channels DirecTV didn't have. When I compared channel to channel between the two, and compared prices I found Dish to be the best value. I know that Dish doesn't have Oxygen, PBS-Kids, etc... But I never cared about those channels anyway. For me, HBO Comedy, Starz Family, Starz Cinema, Cineamax channels, etc. where more important to me. (Because I am more of a Movie person! I know in the long run it doesn't matter, you could have every movie channel there is and there still would be nothing on!)


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

More of the channels I want, plus it seems to be cheaper from what I've read as well.....


----------



## PSB (Oct 4, 2002)

I voted "other" because of all the pefectly legal Free to air channels that can be picked up without paying for them, channels that some people pay for and others only available in this format, now thats value!


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

And now Sirius is uplinked so they just got another notch in the plus column.....


----------



## mindwarp (May 19, 2003)

Here in Puerto Rico there are only 2, DTV and Dish, the market and the offerings are a bit different than in the mainland, but here DTV has less programming than Dish and the superstations incluides UPN. The equipment is a lot better for dish than for DTV and last but not least, I work at DTV and their billing area sucks, I have to pick up about 20 customers' equipment because they are breaking their contracts every week because they wont satisfy the customer here.


----------



## Curtis0620 (Apr 22, 2002)

Directv. NFL Sunday Ticket & TiVo Nothing else can compare.

Premium movie channels are a waste of money. Not enough good movies on them.


----------



## Tusk (Nov 14, 2002)

I have to vote DirecTv because of Tivo. I've had both services and have found that Dish having a few more channels wasn't worth it if their equipment would never record it correctly. Tivo is the best thing ever to happen to TV.


----------



## mnassour (Apr 23, 2002)

Name-based DVRs (Tivo) that function properly are worth much more than the promises I've had from Dish.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

I voted D* since I get more actual viewing time for my $'s vs. E*. No searching the net for word on when the latest fix will be coming or how to get around such and such problem. Or they just downloaded the latest software but now this or that is broken, are others seeing it. Or having to get up and reboot receivers because they're hung. 

Sorry, I don't look at just the number of channels available for this or that amount, but the total package. IMHO D* is the better value the E* unless you're using older/stable STB's.


----------



## spanishannouncetable (Apr 23, 2002)

Curtis0620 said:


> Directv. NFL Sunday Ticket & TiVo Nothing else can compare.
> 
> Premium movie channels are a waste of money. Not enough good movies on them.


Couldn't have said it better myself :righton:


----------



## bolco (Jun 11, 2002)

It **used** to be a tight race. Now, with the addition of Sirius Satellite Radio, Charlie takes the cake! I've been a Sirius subscriber and stockholder for 2 years now, so I know what youins have been missing. HOWEVER, I really tried not to say anything positive about Sirius because I fear that Chuck will realize how much his subscribers like it and remove it from AT120 and make it a $9.99 a la carte choice.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

bolco said:


> It **used** to be a tight race. Now, with the addition of Sirius Satellite Radio, Charlie takes the cake!


Sorry, IMHO I have to say the object of DBS is for TV, not audio channels. If all you wanted was Sirius at home then you should have gone out and get a XM or Sirus home receiver and not have waited for E* to put Sirius up (what would you have said if Charlie did XM?). I listen to DBS audio channels maybe two or three times a year and that's it.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Rad, I disagree. Many of us have trouble getting a strong Satellite Radio signal in our homes due to various issues. I don't feel like mounting a huge antenna outside the house just for radio, so I put up with dropouts whenver someone used the cordless phone or put the microvwave on. No more. 60 Crystal clear channels that sound BETTER than CDs and the XM feeds that I can get with my Delphi SkyFi.

Sirius is just the tonic E* lovers have been waiting for, and summers around the pool will be filled with diverse music where I don't have to put up with mediocre playlists like Muzak or constantly swap CDs (no media server tied into my A/V system just yet)


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

BobMurdoch said:


> Rad, I disagree.


Bob, if we all agreed it would be kind of boering around here 

I recently got an Onkyo receiver that you can use with their NetTune application and play MP3's from your computer, realy neat to use. I don't understand your comment though about antenna placement for satellite radio, you can mount a dish for DBS but you can't mount a little satellite radio antenna in the same location? Folks are willing to mess around with the monster SuperDish but a DARS antenna is too much of a pain???


----------



## marko (Jan 9, 2003)

For me it is dish still. Fox sports nets for $6.00, top 100 paid for year, $32, second receiver, $5. HD pack year paid in full, $8.25 per month. 501 PVR for free and windows mce hooked up to 811 provide satisfactory dvr options. Bill right around $50 a month.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

RAD said:


> Sorry, IMHO I have to say the object of DBS is for TV, not audio channels.


Hmmm ... I thought DBS was for "entertainment" - oh well. Guess E* better pull all the OpenTV DishInteractive stuff off the birds since games are not "TV".

DBS can also be satellite internet. 

JL


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

justalurker said:


> Hmmm ... I thought DBS was for "entertainment" - oh well. Guess E* better pull all the OpenTV DishInteractive stuff off the birds since games are not "TV".
> 
> DBS can also be satellite internet.
> 
> JL


From the E* web site on this page, http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/aboutus/index.shtml

I take right from their site, *EchoStar Communications Corporation has been a leader in the satellite TV industry for more than 20 years and is the parent company of DISH Network, the fastest growing pay television provider in the nation. *

That's their core reason for being there, all the other stuff is fluff. I don't remember seeing folks saying that they're leaving whatever provider they have now for Dish home. Frankly, E* needs to concentrate on their core business, TV programming and making hardware that works.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

RAD said:


> I take right from their site, *EchoStar Communications Corporation has been a leader in the satellite TV industry for more than 20 years and is the parent company of DISH Network, the fastest growing pay television provider in the nation. *


Ah, you're moving the cheese. One post you are saying the object of DBS is TV and now you are saying the object of *E** DBS is TV.

BTW: Saying what a company is BEST at doesn't mean the company doesn't do other things, or doesn't do other things well or better than others.

I think it is DBS envy. D* only has 32 music channels, E* now has 112. So audio channels can't be important. Next you'll be telling us that locals are not important because D* only has 64 local markets and E* has 127. (Come on, add one more so E* can say they carry TWICE the number of local markets.)

JL


----------



## Curtis0620 (Apr 22, 2002)

justalurker said:


> Ah, you're moving the cheese. One post you are saying the object of DBS is TV and now you are saying the object of *E** DBS is TV.
> 
> BTW: Saying what a company is BEST at doesn't mean the company doesn't do other things, or doesn't do other things well or better than others.
> 
> ...


After June, D* will have over 100 locals and over 130 by the end of the year.

After the second dish issue is finalized, E* may have to take down some locals. That's according to Charlie himself (and he never lies).


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

justalurker said:


> Ah, you're moving the cheese. One post you are saying the object of DBS is TV and now you are saying the object of *E** DBS is TV.
> 
> BTW: Saying what a company is BEST at doesn't mean the company doesn't do other things, or doesn't do other things well or better than others.
> 
> ...


Ah, but you're the one that put the E* cheese on the plate in your prior post bringing up E*'s OpenTV applications. If you want to include D* in the converstation, from http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/aboutus/WhoWeAre.dsp *When we launched in 1994, DIRECTV was the first entertainment service in the U.S. to deliver all digital-quality, multi-channel TV programming to an 18-inch satellite dish. ... Today, DIRECTV is the nation's leading digital multi-channel television service provider.* Notice all the mentions of TV, not radio/audio.

As for your comment about the number of music channels on E* vs. D* that's closer to my original response, if music selection is that important then why not get a dedicated DARS system. Honestly, how many people are selecting a DBS provider on the number of music channels they provide and what the channels are? The object here is TV, that's what they advertise, the other stuff is just a bonus.

On the subject of locals, are you going to pick E* over D* just because it has Sirius but it doesn't carry your locals? Nobody cares how many local markets each provider has, just that they carry your locals, they don't care about what locals are carried three states away. This all goes back to my original response, DBS's main purpose is TV, no audio channels in response to bolco that said 'Charlie takes the cake' just because E* now has Sirius.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

RAD said:


> This all goes back to my original response, DBS's main purpose is TV, no audio channels ...


And DBS remains more than TV, even if E* and D* brag more about their other offerings.  DBS is "Direct Broadcast Satellite" ... it's not DBTV.

Congrats to D* for finally getting D7S into the sky. Perhaps some day they will turn it on and reach 105 markets instead of 64. The additional markets will only come with FCC permission which has yet to be granted.

E* won't be pulling markets, that's just Charlie's rhetoric. It may slow down future additions, but has not yet.

BTW: E* has locals in my market, D* does not. And I wouldn't subscribe to locals through either since OTA works good at my house. It's just the truth that E* has more local markets and will for the forseable future.

JL


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Now add TNT-HD.
Whoo hoo!


----------



## Tusk (Nov 14, 2002)

justalurker said:


> Congrats to D* for finally getting D7S into the sky. Perhaps some day they will turn it on and reach 105 markets instead of 64. The additional markets will only come with FCC permission which has yet to be granted.


Actually, DirecTv will be serving 106 markets by the end of June (all on one dish). No FCC permission is required.

They have plans for an additional 18 markets by the end of the year which does required FCC permission.

If approval is received, that will be 124 markets by year-end compared with Dish's 127 markets. However, I don't know what Dish's plans are for additional locals, especially if they have to meet a potential one dish solution.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

I thought they promised to carry 130 by year's end.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Tusk said:


> Actually, DirecTv will be serving 106 markets by the end of June (all on one dish). No FCC permission is required.


Go back a few posts. The extra permission is required to go BEYOND the 105/106 markets. Sorry I didn't explain it in 6th grade language in every post. I forgot for the moment there were D* people in this thread. 



> If approval is received, that will be 124 markets by year-end compared with Dish's 127 markets. However, I don't know what Dish's plans are for additional locals, especially if they have to meet a potential one dish solution.


If approval is received, E* will have all of their locals on one dish ... using a DBS satellite at 105.5º or 114.5º . The FCC has not approved D*'s plan and is not expected to until they sort out the whole issue of allowing broadcast into the US from non US controlled orbital slots. D*'s has the same hangup as E* there ... except E* has FSS birds online.

The single dish issue won't hurt Dish. It won't be law (if it ever is) until 2005, and worst case the conflicted markets will be moved to one of four orbital slots E* controls. Even IF this becomes law in January, E* will have time to move their channels - and their next bird to launch in 2005 will fix the problem before ANY markets are lost.

E* has 127 markets TODAY, and seven more months in the year. There are several markets already in testing. It won't be 124 vs 127 or even 130 vs 127. E*s not done for the year.

6th grade translation available upon request. 

JL


----------



## Curtis0620 (Apr 22, 2002)

And with the launch of the Spaceway satellites this year, D* will begin offering HD locals to the top 30 markets. When will E* offer this?


----------



## RichW (Mar 29, 2002)

Chris Freeland said:


> I voted E* only because of the Superstations since I live in a market without a full time Upn channel and I like the extra movie channels that you get with AT180. However the choice is very close for me and I could change my mind at any time, I could be very happy with a D*Tivo and feel TC+ would offer me real value too.


I second that, even though the Portland locals have a UPN as well. Since I am in a white area, I also get Chicago and Denver networks, and I subscribe to RAI. I also watch three of the public interest channels a lot. UCTV, ThE Research Channel, and UWTV.

All this ends up with a service package from E* that I can't get from DirecTV at ANY price. So for now, E* is my only option.


----------



## Tusk (Nov 14, 2002)

justalurker said:


> Go back a few posts. The extra permission is required to go BEYOND the 105/106 markets. Sorry I didn't explain it in 6th grade language in every post. I forgot for the moment there were D* people in this thread.
> 
> If approval is received, E* will have all of their locals on one dish ... using a DBS satellite at 105.5º or 114.5º . The FCC has not approved D*'s plan and is not expected to until they sort out the whole issue of allowing broadcast into the US from non US controlled orbital slots. D*'s has the same hangup as E* there ... except E* has FSS birds online.


I'm sorry I didn't go back and read every single one of your posts in order that I could properly post a response. Your post said,

_"Congrats to D* for finally getting D7S into the sky. Perhaps some day they will turn it on and reach 105 markets instead of 64. The additional markets will only come with FCC permission which has yet to be granted."_

I interpreted that to mean that you were talking about going from 64 to 105. Sorry, I'm used to people putting together sentences in a format that works together to state an overall thought. 

And after switching to D* after 6 years with E*, I might actually be dumber than before. My head doesn't hurt nearly as much using my Tivo compared to trying to get my 721 to record what I wanted it to.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Tusk said:


> I'm sorry I didn't go back and read every single one of your posts in order that I could properly post a response.


No problem ... I was trying to get back to the point of which * provides more for your $, so I didn't restate what I thought to be obvious.



Curtis0620 said:


> And with the launch of the Spaceway satellites this year, D* will begin offering HD locals to the top 30 markets. When will E* offer this?


D* first.  Anyone can announce plans. If the award was given for plans E* would win hands down for planning to have 50 HD channels on 105º.

D* planned to have D7S up last year and planned to have all those new markets hot. Plans change, often for similar reasons. (105º underperformed, D7S couldn't get off the ground.)

Hmm: If wishful thinking counts ...
I plan on streaming HD over dial up modems with no compression, and allowing subs to dial-in on a toll free number. All 50 channels for $9.99. Do I get the award for having the best HD because of the plan? :lol:

JL


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

justalurker said:


> D* planned to have D7S up last year and planned to have all those new markets hot. Plans change, often for similar reasons. (105º underperformed, D7S couldn't get off the ground.)


A slight difference in the D7S's delay was caused by the manufacturer delaying the delivery. The 105 under performance should have been know by E* before announcing the plan. Heck, the wizards over on DBSForum were questioning the 'CONUS' coverage of AMC-2, not being full CONUS, before E* had to change their plans.


----------



## Steveox (Apr 21, 2004)

WOW! 60% here loves dish network! Charlie did something right.Otherwise people would be getting direct tv.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Steveox said:


> WOW! 60% here loves dish network! Charlie did something right.Otherwise people would be getting direct tv.


Where do I see the word love in the poll question. 60% feel that E* provides a better value not that 60% want to kiss Charlie. They can still not like E* but say that it's a better value then D*.


----------



## Steveox (Apr 21, 2004)

Rad i dumped direct tv because theyre eatting my wallet dry.Direct tv is almost running business like your local cable company is doing.Theyre raising the prices and i kissed their ass goodbye! Unless they learn to price their programming at a reasonable cost i wont ever go back to them.


----------



## Curtis0620 (Apr 22, 2002)

Directv isn't raising their prices any more that Dishnetwork is. You're just upset that you switched to E* without researching that you would lose NFLST and NFL Network.


----------



## Steveox (Apr 21, 2004)

Curtis0620 said:


> Directv isn't raising their prices any more that Dishnetwork is. You're just upset that you switched to E* without researching that you would lose NFLST and NFL Network.


I love movies too ya know than just football.I love westerns dish network has the encore channel on AT 180! But on Direct tv it cost $11 a month and thats insane! :nono:


----------



## Curtis0620 (Apr 22, 2002)

Well good for you. Then quit complaining about Directv. You've made you choice, you like movies more than football.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

RAD said:


> A slight difference in the D7S's delay was caused by the manufacturer delaying the delivery.


The POINT is anyone can announce plans. D* announced HD locals. Let's see them PROVIDED before we give them all glory, and honor, and praise.

JL


----------



## Steveox (Apr 21, 2004)

See if people switch to dish netwiork direct tv might make some changes the way they do business.If direct tv put Encore and their 7 channels,sundance and TMC in total choice plus i might come back to direct tv.Direct Tv needs to add their sports packs off the premuim list too.They need add 4 total choice packages 1.Total Choice 2.Total Choice plus and 3.Total choice extra plus 4.Total choice Premier.Total choice extra plus is everything in total choice plus you get encore 7 movie channels,TMC,Sundance and regional sports networks fot just $55.99.Then it might be worth it.But not encore TMC,Sundance and regional sports networks at $12,$11 or $10 more.That just outrages!


----------



## Neutron (Oct 2, 2003)

For me DirecTV gives me more value for my money. I can spend the same amount I had with DISH for their 120 and their DVR and I can get TCP (like DISH's 180) and the DirecTivo. Makes sense to me. Plus DirecTV's equipment actually works!


----------



## Steveox (Apr 21, 2004)

Neutron said:


> Plus DirecTV's equipment actually works!


Really? I bet your satellite goes out during a rain storm.My Dish 500 keeps on going and going and going when its raining.


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

Steveox said:


> Really? I bet your satellite goes out during a rain storm.My Dish 500 keeps on going and going and going when its raining.


Do you have stats to back up your claim that Directv service is more affected by rain than Dish Network service? I have had Directv for over three years, and have lost service because of rain/snow about five times, each was less than a half hour. That is hardly unreliable.

I have had both services over the years, and am a definite Directv fan. When I decided to move to the toys that worked out of the box and provided me what I wanted with name-based recording, I made the final switch to Directv. Now that Dish has Sirius, I am tempted to test the waters again, but when I realize that I'll have to go back to a 5XX PVR from E*, I just cringe. I'll stay with D*.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> Really? I bet your satellite goes out during a rain storm.My Dish 500 keeps on going and going and going when its raining.


There is no difference in technology between the two systems that would make Dish less prone to rain fade than DirecTv. In fact, since you are in Florida, Dish would be MORE prone since the satellites are lower on the horizon and the signal passes through more atmosphere. My Dish system goes out ocassionally when we get one of our heavy thunderstorms (actually before the storm gets here) and if you have Dish so does your's. We haven't had any heavy storms yet this year, just wait. It's physics.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

I had a 20 inch dish500 and a 18 inch directv dish. I would always loose Dish a few seconds before the rain hit. I would loose Directv after the rain would hit. They would come back in the same order. IF it was raining at a steady slow rate I would get very little rainfade with either.


----------



## Steveox (Apr 21, 2004)

Richard King said:


> There is no difference in technology between the two systems that would make Dish less prone to rain fade than DirecTv. In fact, since you are in Florida, Dish would be MORE prone since the satellites are lower on the horizon and the signal passes through more atmosphere. My Dish system goes out ocassionally when we get one of our heavy thunderstorms (actually before the storm gets here) and if you have Dish so does your's. We haven't had any heavy storms yet this year, just wait. It's physics.


If Dish goes out on you.Then Your installer did a poor job installing it.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Steveox said:


> See if people switch to dish netwiork direct tv might make some changes the way they do business.If direct tv put Encore and their 7 channels,sundance and TMC in total choice plus i might come back to direct tv.Direct Tv needs to add their sports packs off the premuim list too.They need add 4 total choice packages 1.Total Choice 2.Total Choice plus and 3.Total choice extra plus 4.Total choice Premier.Total choice extra plus is everything in total choice plus you get encore 7 movie channels,TMC,Sundance and regional sports networks fot just $55.99.Then it might be worth it.But not encore TMC,Sundance and regional sports networks at $12,$11 or $10 more.That just outrages!


Well then you and Cheap Charlie are a perfect couple now...Enjoy being a beta tester..My guess is that Directv is GLAD you and your cheap ass attitude left as I said you and Charlie are perfect mates now..


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I guess I have mixed feelings. E* is a good value for programming, but D* is a good value for equipment.

All things considered, I feel I'm getting a better value with D*. DirecTV programming suites my needs and the equipment is reliable. I admit that my D* bill is 10% higher, but I feel I'm getting 100% more value.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> If Dish goes out on you.Then Your installer did a poor job installing it.


Umm.. That would be me. I installed my dish along with several hundred others for my customers. You have no idea of what you are talking about and are in for a rude awakening when the rainy season hits here in Florida. I don't know why I even bother to respond.


----------



## Steveox (Apr 21, 2004)

Richard what signal strength you get? Mine is on 119-125 and on 110-124 Thats pretty high its like a dead aim on the bird.Dish Network installer did a great job on my dish 500!It rained hard here in st lucie county and i kept on watching CNN that night.If i had Direct tv id would get a blank screen says"" Serching satelitte signal""" Thank God for Charlie!


----------



## homeskillet (Feb 3, 2004)

I vote for DISH. I've been with them since 1997 and just got my 522/322 installed about 4 months ago. (Called up, cancelled the old account.... and got a new system in the wifes name  )

--------
Out here in the nice plains of Kansas we even get rain fade. Sometimes it isn't just the rain, but those 30,000-70,000 foot tall Super Cell thunderstorms that move across the plains. The Satellite signal actually has trouble getting through the storm cell towers. If it is storming that bad out, watching TV probably isn't the best idea. Get a NOAA weather radio and take cover..lol

Actually, when I get rain fade it seems that 110 is the first to go on my Dish500. Then non-spot beam 119 and last to go and very rare at that is the spot beam 119. That spot beam has a very powerful signal. (For my Kansas City local/distants)

Now, I just got a SuperDISH, and because of some trees on my property I get a very low signal on 105 down in the high 30's. I lose 105 a lot due to that fact. I **COULD** cut those three trees down, but for right now I want those trees and will live with it. (It was the ONLY place I could put the dish, to clear my forest) I have a 301 connected to the old Dish 500 the installer left behind that was 2 months old 

Plus, I can get my local CBS in the same quality OTA as it is on my Dish. And that local station WIBW Topeka is basically the only one in the market that does weather.


----------



## sikma (Dec 11, 2003)

I voted for DISH but they both have their good and bad points. I've had both twice. DISH's aggressive nature in adding programming is why I leaned that way. You may get more channel choices with DISH, but if you subscribe to all of them you may have to sell your house and sleep under your dish farm. :money:


----------



## sirius_rich (Jan 3, 2004)

I voted DISH. Why? I like my retailer. I have had Dish for 4 years and not a problem, well except for the little 921 incident.  And now Sirius!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> I had a 20 inch dish500 and a 18 inch directv dish. I would always loose Dish a few seconds before the rain hit. I would loose Directv after the rain would hit...


Aaargghhh! :flaiming For the 999th time, it's lose, not "loose".


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Nick... I think he was saying that he would lose his signal because he had a loose dish. :lol:


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Richard King said:


> Nick... I think he was saying that he would lose his signal because he had a loose dish. :lol:


 Only when I was watching the EXtasy channel .


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

I have been with E* since 1999. I chose them and stayed with them because they were significantly cheaper than D*. If you love sports, D* is your better choice, if you can live with just the network sports and ESPN, than E* is a cheaper alternative. I started with a 4700 and the 7100 (dishplayer) and ran into numerous problems with the 7100. Even with the problems I loved the 7100 and used it until I upgraded to the 508 in January of this year and sold the 7100 on e-bay. Unlike many, I have been very pleased with the service by E*.

The common denominator in this thread is that competition is good. Both D* and E* have improved over the years and they're still much better than cable!


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Nick said:


> Aaargghhh! :flaiming For the 999th time, it's lose, not "loose".


Nick, you crack me up! :lol:

Maybe we should start banning "loosers".


----------



## clapple (Feb 11, 2003)

Bell Expressvu is my choice for HD. E & W networks (ABC, CBS, NBC, FOX, PBS) plus 5 (sometimes HD) Canadian HD stations and starting June 1, WGN-HD. For those of us that live in small markets, without local HD, it's the only way to go. At least until (or if) our politicians ever decide to represent the public, instead of the NAB!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

clapple said:


> Bell Expressvu is my choice for HD. E & W networks (ABC, CBS, NBC, FOX, PBS) plus 5 (sometimes HD) Canadian HD stations and starting June 1, WGN-HD. For those of us that live in small markets, without local HD, it's the only way to go. At least until (or if) our politicians ever decide to represent the public, instead of the NAB!


If only it were legal to subscribe to BEV in the US. 

JL


----------



## Art7220 (Feb 4, 2004)

justalurker said:


> If only it were legal to subscribe to BEV in the US.
> 
> JL


It's legal in California, as I talked to the local police here. I guess you like having restrictive viewing choices. If I want to watch non US approved TV, that's my constitutional right.

So, what name are you using on Digital Home Canada.com?

-A-


----------



## cameron119 (Feb 2, 2004)

Art7220 said:


> It's legal in California, as I talked to the local police here. I guess you like having restrictive viewing choices. If I want to watch non US approved TV, that's my constitutional right.
> 
> So, what name are you using on Digital Home Canada.com?
> 
> -A-


And we all know that the local police are experts on communication regulations :nono2:


----------



## Art7220 (Feb 4, 2004)

cameron119 said:


> And we all know that the local police are experts on communication regulations :nono2:


OK then. Why don't you tell the rest of us who I should have gone to?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Art7220 said:


> So, what name are you using on Digital Home Canada.com?


None. I don't visit that site.

Search the archives ... there is plenty of old hash on this topic without rehashing it all again for the lameos that like taking "moving" beyond the extreme.

JL


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

I voted Other for Voom, I just dropped the last of my remaining Dish SD programming and decommissioned my 501, a coworker is going to buy it.

All HD here, baby, no puking SD on my set.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

One of the reasons I have Dish is because I feel they have the best value overall. That does not mean for everyone. Top 150 to me is the best value - because of the many channels and I watch the theme movies often. HBO/MAX is a very good price with Dish when added to the top 150, perhaps the best price anywhere for the channels in top 150 and having HBO/MAX. If you want to talk about receivers, that would be a different answer at least at this time. Add to that the supers and because I qualify for distants, more distants choices, this adds up to Dish being a better value. Adding SIRIUS was yet another notch up. I listen to it over my system many afternoons while I work - a great addition.


----------

